

Ask HN: codecademy, or LPTHW? - ColinWright

I've been asked for help learning Python. Should I recommend they start with codecademy, or with Learn Python the Hard Way? I know and would lean towards LPtHW, but others swear by codecademy.<p>What does HN recommend?
======
dsawler
LPTHW, without a doubt. I've tried everything out there - codecademy, udacity,
coursera, codeschool, khan, etc. Nothing has taught me as well as LPTHW --
probably from just repetition of exercises alone.

------
timinman
Both. I was able to complete the Codecademy Python exercises in a matter of
hours, it's just getting your feet wet. LPtHW is more like work, but it will
burn it into your brain. Also, start your own project immediately - even if
it's just a simple command line program, it will make learning more fun.

------
debacle
If it's someone who already knows how to program (3+ years experience), they
can probably get through LPTHW in about a day, and start writing Python
without too much issue.

I still put semicolons at the ends of lines once in a while, though.

